# Vilanova, Sant Pol de Mar?



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

So, we made it to Spain a little over a week ago. We came to visit and check out a few places near Barcelona where we may consider buying a home. We spent most of the time visiting my wife's family in Sitges. There was a festival one weekend and unfortunately, I had my 3K camera gear stolen from right underneath us while at a restaurant, in plain sight BTW, we have no idea how, but it happened!

Anyway, we always knew we could not afford Sitges, or even Barcelona considering the size of our family, and the number of rooms we need, so a friend in Sitges suggested Vilanova. Does anyone have any input about the area. We are going to visit Vilanova in about a week from now.

Another area we will visit will be Sant Pol de Mar up the coast from Barcelona. It looks like a nice, quiet place. That is about as far as my wife wants to look, we don't want to be too far from Barcelona/Sitges.

Any other suggestions while we are here would be welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vilanova_i_la_Geltrú
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sant_Pol_de_Mar
Both are different Vilanova is one medium city and Sant Pol is one village,Vilanova is 10 minutes from Sitges and Sant Pol more than one hour....


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I visit Vilanova i la Geltrú often and like it very much. It's not too touristy, lively all year, has all the amenities, good beach. There's a good English school nearby called Olive Tree if you have kids you don't want to go to the state school. I don't live there so my impressions are from visiting only, however I live not very far away and I've never heard anything derogatory about it. There's also Cubelles, Calafell and St Pere de Ribes nearby that are all also nice. And all very close to Sitges but cheaper.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

*Sitges area*



Helenameva said:


> I visit Vilanova i la Geltrú often and like it very much. It's not too touristy, lively all year, has all the amenities, good beach. There's a good English school nearby called Olive Tree if you have kids you don't want to go to the state school. I don't live there so my impressions are from visiting only, however I live not very far away and I've never heard anything derogatory about it. There's also Cubelles, Calafell and St Pere de Ribes nearby that are all also nice. And all very close to Sitges but cheaper.


Thank you, Helenameva, this is just the kind of information we are looking for!


----------

